# Lots of Carhartt BIG and TALL



## Dwall (Jul 1, 2012)

I have a couple different carhartt big and tall Items I don't need anymore. All are ether brand new or have been used a couple times (Very Gently used). The company I worked for got us carhartt sets every year and I just didn't like wearing them. like I said, most have barely even been put on. Since I lost a ton of weight now there is no reason for me to keep them. Selling for half what they are from the store.


4XL Tall - Black Duck Quilted Flannel Lined Jacket (NWOT) - $60.00
54X32 - Black Duck Unlined Bib Overalls (NWT) - $50.00
5XL - Black Duck Quilted Flannel Lined Jacket (NWOT) - $60.00
4XL - Carhartt Brown Flame-Resistant Duck Bib Overalls unlined (Very Gently Used) - $75.00
4XL Tall -Carhartt Brown Quilted Flannel Lined Jacket (Very Gently Used) - $50.00
58X30 - Black Duck Quilted Poly/Nylon Lined (NWOT) - $60.00


----------

